# vesilesiyle



## misi2991

Merhaba,

Aşağıdaki cümleyi İngilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz? Özellikle "Kahramanmaraş Katliamı vesilesiyle" ifadesini.

"1978 Aralık ayında 100'ü aşkın insanın katledildiği Kahramanmaraş Katliamı vesilesiyle ilan edilen sıkıyönetimle birlikte ordu adım adım rejime ortak oluyordu."

Ben şöyle çevirdim:
With the declaration of martial law in December 1978 on the occasion of the Kahramanmaraş Massacre, in which more than a hundred people were massacred, the military was beginning to share in the regime.

Ama "on the occasion of the Kahramanmaraş Massacre" ifadesi yerine her ne kadar karşılığı olmasa da "following the Kahramanmaraş Massacre" demenin burada daha uygun olacağını düşünüyorum.


----------



## LeBro

Çeviriyi kimin için yaptığınız doğrultusunda hangi ifadeyi kullanacağınızı belirleyebilirsiniz bence. "Occassion" bu anlamıyla (cause, reason) formal bir sözcük olarak kullanılıyor bildiğim kadarıyla. Çeviriyi yaptığınız kişi(ler) (daha) resmi bir dil kullanmanızı gerektiriyorsa tercih edilebilir diye düşünüyorum. Sonuçta önemli olan anlamı/manayı hedef dile aktarmak. Ama tam bir cevap almak için en iyisi native arkadaşlara sormak gerek, tabi burada da yardımcı olacak kişiler vardır muhakkak.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

"1978 Aralık ayında 100'ü aşkın insanın katledildiği Kahramanmaraş Katliamı vesilesiyle ilan edilen sıkıyönetimle birlikte ordu adım adım rejime ortak oluyordu. 

in the cold of a 1978 December, the army was gradually becoming the other part of the regime, in the declaration of a martial war announced by the way led by the KahramanMaraş Manslaughter where over a 100 claimed lives had been.

PS: iddiacı değilim ama böyle derdim.


----------



## misi2991

LeBro said:


> Çeviriyi kimin için yaptığınız doğrultusunda hangi ifadeyi kullanacağınızı belirleyebilirsiniz bence. "Occassion" bu anlamıyla (cause, reason) formal bir sözcük olarak kullanılıyor bildiğim kadarıyla. Çeviriyi yaptığınız kişi(ler) (daha) resmi bir dil kullanmanızı gerektiriyorsa tercih edilebilir diye düşünüyorum. Sonuçta önemli olan anlamı/manayı hedef dile aktarmak. Ama tam bir cevap almak için en iyisi native arkadaşlara sormak gerek, tabi burada da yardımcı olacak kişiler vardır muhakkak.


Teşekkürler cevabınız için. Merakımdan soruyorum. Çevirmen değilim.


----------



## RimeoftheAncientMariner

başka çeviriler beklemelisiniz

iyi çalışmalar !


----------



## mchatin

misi2991 said:


> Merhaba,
> 
> Aşağıdaki cümleyi İngilizceye nasıl çevirebiliriz? Özellikle "Kahramanmaraş Katliamı vesilesiyle" ifadesini.
> 
> "1978 Aralık ayında 100'ü aşkın insanın katledildiği Kahramanmaraş Katliamı vesilesiyle ilan edilen sıkıyönetimle birlikte ordu adım adım rejime ortak oluyordu."
> 
> Ben şöyle çevirdim:
> With the declaration of martial law in December 1978 on the occasion of the Kahramanmaraş Massacre, in which more than a hundred people were massacred, the military was beginning to share in the regime.
> 
> Ama "on the occasion of the Kahramanmaraş Massacre" ifadesi yerine her ne kadar karşılığı olmasa da "following the Kahramanmaraş Massacre" demenin burada daha uygun olacağını düşünüyorum.



Merhaba, vesilesi ile kelimesi sebep bu bağlamda sebep olmak anlamı taşıyabilir zira sıkıyönetim koşulunun oluşma sebebi katliamdır.
Bu nedenle cümlenizi istediğiniz kelimeler ile aşağıdaki yapıyı kullanarak kurabilirsiniz  ( Tarihin katliama mı yoksa sıkıyönetim tarihine mi atıf yaptığına göre cümledeki yerini değiştirebilirsiniz ).

*By the declaration of martial law as a result of Kahramanmaraş Massacre in December 1978; which has led more than a hundred people to be slaughtered, the army was gradually becoming a joint ruler of the regime.*


----------



## misi2991

mchatin said:


> Merhaba, vesilesi ile kelimesi sebep bu bağlamda sebep olmak anlamı taşıyabilir zira sıkıyönetim koşulunun oluşma sebebi katliamdır.
> Bu nedenle cümlenizi istediğiniz kelimeler ile aşağıdaki yapıyı kullanarak kurabilirsiniz  ( Tarihin katliama mı yoksa sıkıyönetim tarihine mi atıf yaptığına göre cümledeki yerini değiştirebilirsiniz ).
> 
> *By the declaration of martial law as a result of Kahramanmaraş Massacre in December 1978; which has led more than a hundred people to be slaughtered, the army was gradually becoming a joint ruler of the regime.*


Teşekkürler. İngilizce bölümünde de sordum (on the occasion of). Burada "on the occasion of" kullanabiliriz.


----------

